# Bilder erscheinen nicht - aber wo liegt der Fehler?



## UnderMonkey (15. September 2005)

Guten Tag!

Habe jetzt mal mit AnnaVis ne Gallery erstellt und sie hochgeladen, aber das Problem, die Bilder werden nicht angezeigt!
Ich habe alle Dateien in html/hockenheim hochgeladen. So wie es AnnaVis in einen Ordner gemacht hat.

Hier seht ihr was ich meine: http://americanmuscle.de/hockenheim/0_galerie.html
Wenn man auf ein Bild klickt, müsste ja die Großansicht kommen, kommt aber nicht! Wenn ich 0_galerie.html aufm PC anklicke, funktioniert alles. Die Bilder sind aber alle online ---> http://americanmuscle.de/hockenheim/img_0627.jpg
Braucht ihr noch paar Infos?

Wäre sehr dankbar für Antworten.

mfg


----------



## Maik (15. September 2005)

Der Dateiname der Grafik ist klein geschrieben -> _img_0627.jpg_, in deinem HTML-Source steht aber:

```
<img src="IMG_0627.jpg" border="0" width="580" height="435" alt="">
```


----------



## UnderMonkey (15. September 2005)

Vielen Dank!

Kennst du zufällig einen Weg, die Dateinamen klein zubekommen, außer alle einzeln zu ändern? Wäre ja mühseelige Arbeit   

mfg


----------



## Maik (15. September 2005)

In meinem HTML-Editor (Phase 5) gibt es den Befehl 'Bearbeiten -> Ersetzen...'  


[editpost]

Dennoch muss jedes betroffene HTML-Dokument geöffnet, bearbeitet und gespeichert werden.


----------



## UnderMonkey (15. September 2005)

UFF!! Jedes einzeln..mein Gott     

lol..gibt es echt keine Alternative?


----------



## Maik (15. September 2005)

Die Grafik-Dateien umbenennen  

Ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich auch nicht, warum auf der Übersichtsseite _0_galerie.html_ die Dateinamen richtig notiert sind, und in den Unterseiten nicht ... 

Es gilt doch: im WWW ist beim Referenzieren / Verlinken von Dokumenten, Dateien u.ä. auf die Klein- und Großschreibung zu achten.


----------



## UnderMonkey (15. September 2005)

Wenn ich die Bilder von der Digicam auf den PC lade, ist das IMG groß geschrieben! Dann erstell ich die Gallerie, und es stellt sich eben das große IMG in die Codes ein ne? Wenn ich die Bilder aber dann hochlade, ist alles kleingeschrieben..wieso?

Oder verwechsle ich gerade etwas?  :-(


----------



## Maik (15. September 2005)

Dann lese mal SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Allgemeine Regeln für HTML / Konventionen für Dateinamen.


----------

